# Camera shy



## jaomul (Jun 25, 2016)

Get the camera outta my face... by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 27, 2016)

Hmmm, I've seen the same expression on my wife... Usually related to me not having done something I was supposed to do...


----------



## goooner (Jun 27, 2016)

Great shot, mode me smile.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 27, 2016)

crimbfighter said:


> Hmmm, I've seen the same expression on my wife... Usually related to me not having done something I was supposed to do...



That made me laugh, and realize how brave some people are to write such things on the internet


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 27, 2016)

jaomul said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, I've seen the same expression on my wife... Usually related to me not having done something I was supposed to do...
> ...


My wife knows I kid. Right honey, if you're reading this? You know I don't like the couch. Love you!


----------



## pjaye (Jun 27, 2016)

This is so awesome!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 27, 2016)

Darned paparazzi!

Nice


----------

